# Canon collecctors:  Canonflex RP



## Mike_E (Jul 25, 2010)

Here you go...

shopgoodwill.com - #6517905 - Canonflex RP + Canon Meter - 7/30/2010 2:00:23 PM


----------



## Buckster (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm game.  Thanks!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 26, 2010)

You are welcome.  It looks to be a neat little camera.


----------

